# Post Your Critters



## LeopardLover (Aug 21, 2007)

Lets see what everyone has. I have . . .

6.9.2 Leopard geckos various morphs
0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.3 dogs
1.0 Tabby cat (Mitten)
0.2 Horses


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 21, 2007)

1.0.0 Hermans Tortoise
0.0.1 Parakeet
1 Fish tank
Thats my little family


----------



## Josh (Aug 21, 2007)

i don't have any pets yet. i'd like to eventually have many pets but im waiting until i have enough space for all of them (i.e. my own house)


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 21, 2007)

I have
0.2 3 toeds name Patches & Shilo
0.2 Ornates named Rose and Evie
2.0 3 toed/ornate crosses named Rudolph & yet to be named
0.2 Russians named Kiska & Sveta
0.0.2 RES yet to be named


----------



## Josh (Aug 21, 2007)

can someone explain the x.x.x format for those of us who are not in the know?


----------



## LeopardLover (Aug 21, 2007)

Male.Female.Unsexed Then the numbers are how many they have 
Like 2.5.7 Sulcatas


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 21, 2007)

Some people also add a 4th one for eggs in the incubator. Hopefully one day next spring I will have that number.


----------



## LeopardLover (Aug 21, 2007)

What Turtles will you be breeding next year? Are you doing to breed your hybrid at all?


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 22, 2007)

LeopardLover said:


> What Turtles will you be breeding next year? Are you doing to breed your hybrid at all?



I don't plan on breeding my hybrid, although the one looks just like an ornate except he has three toes. But anyhow I am looking for males to put with my different females, and may eventually rehome the hybrids. But one did have to be with the females for a few weeks until I got a new tub so who knows what will pop up next year.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 22, 2007)

1.1.0 Med. Greeks
0.0.4 RES
1.1.0 dogs
0.0.3 Apple snails
1 fish tank (mollys and guppies)
1 goldfish


----------



## bevak (Aug 22, 2007)

I have 1.1 leopard tortoises, 1.2 russians 1.1 hogg island boas
1.0 burmese python 0.1 tri sheltie, and 1.0 American staffonshire terrier which is my sons dog. 
Bevak


----------



## hangten (Aug 22, 2007)

3 leopard tortoises names PeeWee, Cheech, Chong
1 desert tortoise named Herbie
12 koi fish
1 dog named Duchess

Hi everyone, I'm new to this. Is there a forum for just leopards like there is for the sulcatas, redfoot, and hermans?


----------



## squirtle (Aug 22, 2007)

Not sure I understand the x.x.x. format, buuuuuut.....

1.0 Chocolate Lab
1.0 Cat/Puma (depending on who you ask!)
1.1 Chinchillas
1.0 Green Iguana
0.1 Leopard Gecko
1.0 CA Desert Tortoise
2.0 Sulcatas
0.1 Red-Eared Slider
1.0 Eastern Wood Turtle


----------



## LeopardLover (Aug 22, 2007)

hangten said:


> 3 leopard tortoises names PeeWee, Cheech, Chong
> 1 desert tortoise named Herbie
> 12 koi fish
> 1 dog named Duchess
> ...



^^ Yay I'm seeing more Leopard Tortoise owners! Theres not a forum for the leopards yet. But I'm sure there will be one as the forum progresses.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 22, 2007)

6.5.0.red ear sliders
2.0.0 Japanese Pond
0.1.0 Giant Black Wood
3.0.0 Reeves
0.1.0 Striped Mud
1.1.0 Three toe box
0.1.1 Florida Box
0.1.0 African Helmeted Sideneck
1.1.0 Ornate Wood
2.0.0 Sulcata
1.0.0 Russian
0.1.0 Red Belly Cooter
1.1.0 Pennisula Cooter
1.0.0 Penn/Red belly Cooter Hybrid
1.0.0 Melanistic Slider
0.1.0 Yellow Belly Slider
1.0.1 Green Iguana
1.0.0 Red Iguana
0.1.0 Blue Tongue Skink
0.1.0 Corn Snake
1.0.0 Conure Bird
1.0.0 Lion Head Bunny
0.1.0 Dwarf Bunny


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Tiffany you MUST own a zoo or something.Oh and we have a family pet a cat I think it's female.


----------



## Josh (Aug 22, 2007)

tiffany i'd be interested in seeing your setup. how much space do all those animals take up?


----------



## SulcataPappa (Aug 22, 2007)

2 sulcatas 1 texas softshell turtle 1 Red ear slider 12 gold fish 4 dogs 4 cats 2 ducks 6 chickens  2 frogs toad and whites tree frog 3 kids 3 5 7 years old 1 wife 6 other fish


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

0.1.1 Hermanns tortoise (THB) - Daisy and looi (said: Lewi)
1.0.0 Hob ferret - Maxie
1.0.0 Male dog - Charlie
1.2.5 Coldwater fish - 1 = Flow my male fantail, 2 = my female shubunkin and female pearlscale, and the 5 = 5x zebra danios and unknown sexes.
2.0.0 Cats - Jess who is 'usual species' and tiger who is a black and white shorthair.

last year we had another dog who died of old age, and a hamster who died of old age.

However my wishlist for the enxt 3 years is:
2 RES or YBS or Map turtles or Softshell turtles.
2 Giant Land Snails
1 Scottish terrier or 1 westland terrier
2 large common goldfish


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 23, 2007)

The first number is the amount of males.Second number is the amount of females.Third number is the amount unsexed.
Say I posted that I had 2.4.0 Hermans tortoises.I would have 2 males, 4 females, and 0 unsexed Hermans tortoises.It's a quick way of saying I have 2 male Hermans tortoises and 4 female Hermans tortoise.Do you understand?


----------



## Josh (Sep 10, 2007)

top for new folks
post yer critterz!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2007)

1.0.1 Bells Hingebacks
1.2.0 Homes Hingebacks
0.0.4 Redfoots...one is a cherryhead
1.1.0 Asian box turtles
1.1.1 Ornate box turtles
1.0.0 Three toed box
3.6.0 Russians
0.0.2 Spots
1.4.1 Sidenecks
I also have several RES and paints in a buried hot tub turned pool

Other pets include a Ball Python, 3 leopard geckos, 1 fat tailed gecko,a bearded dragon, 3 ferrets, 7 dogs, 3 horses, more cats then I have fingers to count them on, chickens, ducks, geese, and guineas... plus a few odd goldfish in various horsetanks and pools.

Yes I have a zoo....yes I do sorta live in the country. It's the edge of a small village of less then 100.


----------



## jigglypuff (Sep 11, 2007)

well lets see

2 cherry head red footed tortoises 
lepard gecko
2 big vorex geckos
3 toyko geckos
2 uromastixs
chameleon
a blue tongued skink
3 bearded dragons
3 monkey tailed skinks
2 paranahs
2 axolotols
1 budget frog
2 bull frogs
2 birdies
2 dogs
a kitty
and lots of fish
think that is everythink!


----------



## AST-Loch (Sep 23, 2007)

2.0.0 cats

and if all goes well by the end of the month, 

0.0.1 AST!


----------



## shay_ (Sep 23, 2007)

i have 2 dogs draco and mina 
2 cats romeo and red 
1 dt. goober 
2 spanish mustangs , trust me always and keobuck
1 snake , big daddy


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Update old in black new changes in blue:


make that
1.1.0 Med. Greeks 1.1.1 greeks
0.0.4 RES
1.1.0 dogs
0.0.3 Apple snails 0.0.10 apple snails
1 fish tank (mollys and guppies) 2 fish tanks (mollys and guppies)
1 goldfish 
fostering
 4.0.0 Adult Desert Torts make that 3.0.0 (I adopted one out)
0.0.4 Desert Yearlings


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok - 

1.1.0 RT's
2.1.0 sulcatas
0.0.2 leopards
0.3.0 dogs jack russel, labradoodle and bassett hound
1.0.0 frilled dragon
1 fish tank


----------



## hairymanders (Nov 15, 2007)

LeopardLover said:


> Lets see what everyone has. I have . . .
> 
> 6.9.2 Leopard geckos various morphs
> 0.1 Leopard Tortoise
> ...



8 Russian Tortoises:
4 Adult Males
2 Adult Females
2 young ones
Then,
3 miniature dachshunds:
1 female black & tan piebald smooth coat
1 male black & tan piebald smooth coat
1 female dapple cream longhair 
then,
1 cat
then,
1 beta fish

Still looking for more female RTs to add to my tort family!


----------



## LeopardLover (Nov 15, 2007)

LeopardLover said:


> Lets see what everyone has. I have . . .
> 
> 6.9.2 Leopard geckos various morphs
> 0.1 Leopard Tortoise
> ...



7.10.6 Leopard geckos
0.2 Leopard Tortoises
1.3 dogs
1.0 Tabby cat And all the other stray cats I feed 
0.2 Horses
0.0.3 Fertile Duck eggs Don't know what breed yet will hatch next week.


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont guess I ever did this one. lol

Over 200 snakes, Ive lost track right now. Need to do a new head count. Mostly venomous species but the Cornsnake morphs are catching up! 

2.5.2 Three-toed Box Turtles
1.0 Leopard Tortoise
2.1 Russian Tortoises
3.0 Hermann's Tortoises (someone please find me some girls!!!)
0.1 Sulcata
0.0.1 Common Snapping Turtle
1.0 Chihuahua dog
1.0 English Mastiff dog
1.2 Rats belonging to my 12yr old since we quit breeding our own feeders lol
1.0 Significant other
2.0 children (17 and 12)

I think thats it. We live on 80 acres, all wooded with 3 ponds so its out there a bit. We dont own the land but we sure do like it.


----------

